# Funny Illustration



## redwriter (Sep 5, 2007)

I was watching spongebob with a friend of mine who happens to be an amazing illustrator. We Discussed it for about 15-20 minutes and this is what resulted.


----------



## pandabear (Sep 6, 2007)

im diggin it great idea with the smoke in his holes


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2007)

hahhahahahahahha


----------



## Dr High (Sep 6, 2007)

i Save it, it was TOO good hehe


----------



## Taipan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats spongetastic


----------



## jimbo_jim (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome Pic, great idea


----------



## cannabiscartoony (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool


----------



## premier (Oct 27, 2007)

Saved  tell that guy to start making other stuff or a webpage dedicated to his pics


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Nov 5, 2007)

if you think that ones funny, look at this shit
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/6113/lolshit5ptou3.jpg


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 5, 2007)

redwriter said:


> I was watching spongebob with a friend of mine who happens to be an amazing illustrator. We Discussed it for about 15-20 minutes and this is what resulted.


fucking great


----------

